# The Perfect Betta Tank



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

I just thought i would kick this around. I found my LFS sells rare betta's upon request so i really love the way they look so i put this white halfmoon on a 6 week hold so i could get a tank ready and cycled. What do u guys think would be the Ultimate Betta Tank (like 15 gallons tops) i was just wondering what people thought in terms of Heater, Filter, Lighting, Plants (live), budget is luckily not an issue so let the suggestions begin.

(i have kept bettas before and are keeping them now i have a reasonable good idea just wanted to see what people say here)


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Java fern/ Java moss are good for bettas. They can also handle 100% water changes which is cool.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

My dude has a 5 gallon all to himself and is quite happy. My ultimate tank would be a 10 gallon for him with live plants, a heater (of course) and a sponge filter. I'd love to get a shoal of pygmy cories for the bottom. I'd love to do sand as the substrate, but I'm not sure how sand and live plants go together. (And I'd get a few trumpet snails too) The ultimate ultimate, once I've had a chance to learn more, would be to do one of the El Natural tanks that are filtered with live plants and all you have to do is monitor water quality and replace evaporated water. 

Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Interesting thread topic. I can't wait to see what other people say.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah i know thats why i created it lol i just cant imagine what some members say about it :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Steph, would this be for the betta itself, or do you plan on add something else with him?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd say 10-15 gallons heavily planted without any tankmates is pretty ideal as you can get away with an almost minuscule water flow for filtration which is what they like best. Low light setup with lots of floating plants and blackwater.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

oooooo..White Halfmoon..you will have to post a pic when you get him!

I would think a 12-15 Gallon would be great..with Black gravel, Java ferns and caves for hiding and somthing that I have that is really cool is moonlighting..that would look great with your white Betta!


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Yeah. I agree. Java moss would be great at the top of the tank. It could float or latch onto some of the gravel at the bottom. A covered coconut cave would be cool. It would be a great hiding place and it would give a jungle type look to the tank. (If you like that look)


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

cody, 
this would be a tank just for the betta


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

I've had some very spunky female Bettas in my 46 at different times and I loved to watch them wriggle in and out of the Java Moss. One liked her own little cave and another I used to have actually jumped through the food ring to scatter the flakes! 

I can't wait to see some pic's of your handsome new male. I think you should pick a gravel color that you like that would make a striking contrast with the white of the fish. I also liked the moonlight idea that was just posted. 

I had a 20 gallon split into three separate sections at one point for Betta males. It looked neat, while it lasted, but unfortunately the gravel I used leached something into the water and killed all my guys.  I now have the same tank full of guppies and haven't been brave enough to try Bettas again yet. I really like them, though.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

whoa sorry to hear about all of those bettas but yea i was/am think black gravel since the betta is pure white


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Bettas are cool.

http://www.petco.com/product/13810/...spx?Nav=217&cm_re=btn-_-20declipse12-_-053008

This seems like a pretty sweet tank for a betta. It comes with lighting and a filter. I think it would be perfect for a betta. You would have to buy a heater, though.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Ariel said:


> A covered coconut cave would be cool. It would be a great hiding place and it would give a jungle type look to the tank. (If you like that look)


What is a covered coconut cave? I mean, I know what it sounds like, but ...


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Its a half of a coconut with a hole cut out. Some people like to cover them with plants. Here is one:

http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-decoration/87.asp

this site also includes the directions for makeing one if anyone is interested. :wink:


----------



## 3863 (Nov 17, 2007)

Coconut cave looks very cool! I will try to make one...

Where would I get java moss? at a LFS? How much would it cost?


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

java moss is very common and very cheap


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Ariel said:


> Bettas are cool.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/13810/...spx?Nav=217&cm_re=btn-_-20declipse12-_-053008
> 
> This seems like a pretty sweet tank for a betta. It comes with lighting and a filter. I think it would be perfect for a betta. You would have to buy a heater, though.


Lol, Ariel, that is for a hood. Not a whole tank.  

And, IMO, that hood is terrible too. My dad has one on his 29G, and it does a terrible job. I mean, we constantly have to restart it if the power goes out, etc, and water flows OVER the cartridges instead of THROUGH them. Also has a very low flow (good for bettas, but bad for some). I dont know why someone would spend that $80+ for one of those.

However, an Eclipse System 12 Tank may be good. You should change out the light for a 6700k flourescent bulb you can get at like Home Depot though (the spiral ones). I dont know how big of bulbs that can take, but look for like, 20W+. I have a 14W light over my 2.5G, and no plats yet, but it looks pretty bright.

And, I agree with Coconut Caves. I have two in my 30G, with Java Fern on top, and they look great. They have a ton of tannins, though, so if you dont want that, then boil them for a long time. Driftwood, rocks, and a ton of live plants to simulate an Asian biotope would be cool.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

And what would that "Asian biotope" be?


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

thats wat i am hoping to find out with this thread


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Um. I would try petco. I was planning on buying some java moss also i think it would be pretty cheap. Maybe like a couple bucks but i'm not sure.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

you can order Java Fern from Doctor's Foster & Smith, Carolina Biological Supply Campany, Wards..or probebly just go to Petsmart or Petco they both have a fairly wide variety of plants


----------

